# training baby donkey



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Does anyone here have experience with training a baby donkey? I have a little jenny born here about four weeks ago. Her mother is not tame, except to come when called for feed.

I think I'm doing pretty well with the baby so far. She comes when called, loves to be rubbed/scratched, and stands to be brushed. She is becoming more tolerant of me touching her ears. 

She will let me lift her front feet, but begins to kick if I lift a back foot. This is the only time she kicks, and I don't want to teach her to do that. Should I just keep being patient, and tapping her back hooves (which she allows) when I brush her, and try later, or once in awhile, to lift them? At what age is that usually taught?

I am also anxious to halter train her, but am unsure whether she is too young to start, on a limited basis, or what size halter I would get her. She is a standard.

Thanks for any _friendly_ advice.

mary


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I would go ahead and start getting her used to a halter and leading. Once you do that, you can get someone to hold her while you mess with her hind feet. It will come, you just have to be persistent and probably slow with it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My donkey experience is fairly limited but at that age, I really don't feel it's any different that foals. I think you're doing very well and you're wise to take your time. At that age, one of the best training tools you can own is a nice brush. Stonybrook offers good advice on haltering.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks. She seems to like being brushed. Sadly, her mom is afraid of the brush. I don't know why.
What should I look for in a halter, do you think? DH brought me home a small horse halter, but of course it was way to big. So I'm thinking maybe a foal halter or a mini halter?


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I have trained a mini mule.... and the back seemed to be the toughest for her too. If she likes scratches, find her favorite spot and use it as a reward. My new filly is a week old and she is giving her feet for scratches. Just start with her giving them then let them go slowly working up to holding them for short periods of times. 
One thing, is do it as a routine seems to help. Brush her to relax her, then scratch talking to her ask for one foot at a time on each side front to back then scratch her again, go to the other side brush, scratch feet scratch. she will learn the pattern and will know what to 'do' and know what to expect making it easier on you both.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I feel it would be best if you got one of the fully adjustable foal halters. They can be a bit more expensive but they pay off in the long run because of the adjustment, mine will easily fit a foal for a year.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

She's not too young to start training to lead and pick up her feet. She should be getting her first trim at 2-3 months of age. Once she is better about being held with a halter and lead rope, start messing with her feet. If she's a bit kicky about picking up her hinds, just hold the foot until she stops kicking. Only then let her have it back and praise her. Do it several times with each foot and make it part of your daily grooming routine. Even if she gets fussy, always end on a good note.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the good ideas.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

This morning I tried tapping the back hooves and lifting them only slightly as part of the brushing routine, and she did fine with that. I think we'll stick with a slow but consistent approach.

She's so cute. She's eating feed with her dam now, and I go ahead and brush her and such while she eats. But when I walk away, she follows me to the gate for one more rub.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You're off to a great start. In my opinion, a well trained animal is like ogres and onions, they have many layers.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I clicker trained mine. They are so smart and learn so quickly. The only thing I'd add is to get her and her mom into a herd. Moms will spoil the baby and babies need the gentle guidance of the herd or they will become obnoxious.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Nice thought, but I'm not quite ready to buy a herd of donkeys.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sure a couple of gentle horses will do the job.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

lol I'm afraid I am not looking to buy _any_ more equine. I'd like to get rid of the one horse I have.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

mary said:


> lol I'm afraid I am not looking to buy _any_ more equine. I'd like to get rid of the one horse I have.


If you need to unload the horse, feel free to PM me about him.


----------

